# What is the best way to bait a squirrel?



## Phatman45 (Nov 26, 2005)

If the squirrel is a nervous how can i get him to stay put long enough to get a good shot?


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

get lucky and or put out sunflour seeds... and if you shoot and miss he will be bak


----------



## Phatman45 (Nov 26, 2005)

will the squirrel smell the sunflower seeds?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I bait my squirrels in with a 1 1/4 ounce dose of lead #6's
:strapped:


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

why would you ever have to bait a freakin squirrel????????????if you cant go into the woods whenever you want and kill a squirrel by lookin at th trees you need to hang it up :withstupid:


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

ohio said:


> why would you ever have to bait a freakin squirrel????????????if you cant go into the woods whenever you want and kill a squirrel by lookin at th trees you need to hang it up :withstupid:


the squirrels i see dont just sit in the trees and wait for me to shoot. Usually if I see one around here it is on the move away from me or will be soon. Corn works good. We have a squirrel feeder, all it is is 2 pieces of wood at a 90 degree angle, a nail going throuh on and a piece of corn stuck on the nail. Nail this to a tree about 10 feet up. Works great. Also, bird feeders work good.


----------



## FoxSquirrel (Mar 7, 2006)

I never bait my squierrals.I just hope that if I don't get it the first time he won't runaway.


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

it depends where you are. if your near houses or in your back yard bait it with peanut butter because they are used to people feeding them human food. if your in the woods first study the area and the squirrels and find what they eat and bait them with that


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i dont think baiting them with what they normally eat would have the greatest percentage cause thier is enough of that around, just put out a corn cob leave it alone until you notice they have completely eaten it and just keep doing this until they get used to it and then sit there in a gillie suit once and as soon as they come bust a cap in them


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

yea i guess your right coyote buster but maybe if you bait them with what they normally eat when that food is scare or not avalible then a whole bunch of them would come to eat it but thats a guess


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

well if what they eat isnt to dense and you can remove it all exept the area where you want to shoot then it could work, but i think establishing eating habits with something like corn would work better


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

yea i guess your right


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

> just put out a corn cob leave it alone until you notice they have completely eaten it and just keep doing this until they get used to it and then sit there in a gillie suit once and as soon as they come bust a cap in them


Uhhm, not to get sarcastic with you, but a Gillie Suit for Squirrels?
I do believe these are the same tree rats that will run up to you or around you with in 50 yards, with a White shirt on.

Too much money for something all to easy to Kill, just go out there and wait for 15 minutes and you should be able to see them with in that 50 yard range.

Baiting is just cheating, thats like hunting them in your back yard bird feeder. The whole point of the hunt is the thrill of the chase and the kill shot, not going out there with a cheat code to pick them all off in five minutes. Enjoy the day, enjpoy the time, enjoy the kill, after all its already instant gradifacation!

:sniper:


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

lol ..... hey coyote don't feel bad about that comment... i suggested doing the same thing on another thread on here and got the same response.. i have had so much luck with my ghillies i use them on everything. Even tried to get the feonce to let me wear it to the wedding... but that was a no go 

But yeah try cammo and use a milk crate filled with corn cobs and what not and just wait...


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

if you dont have camo already then dont, im just assuming you have it so what could it hurt


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I have found that the best way to bring in those ole' bushey tales is by decoy's. Yup, thats right, Decoy's! I make a female decoy squirrel and smear some lipstick, perfume, and a tight fitting white tee-shirt and set it up near the lawn sprinklers. When the sprinklers are on, WATCH OUT!!!!!!!!! because your gonna have a whole yard of them. Good luck fellow squirrel sniper........good luck.

:sniper: :evil:


----------

